# Court decision on clickbait



## gertvanjoe (6/4/16)

Court decision: "I hereby find you guilty of clickbait, and sentence you to death by electric chair...... 

....what happens next will shock you."

Credit : mayankkaizen from Reddit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

Hahaha! I can't do it! I refuse!


----------



## Cespian (7/4/16)

I'm going to hell for laughing at some of these Reddit comments


----------



## Ernest (7/4/16)

Watch this short controversial video before it gets banned!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

